# What model is my P226!



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been plugging away with some friends here on if my gun is a E2 or not. I ordered A plain jane bone stock P226 about three months ago. The grips do not look standard having a hump/thumb rest plainly visible, which I immediately noticed. Help. I need aftermarket grips!

*My Sig P226*









*Pic of E2 grips from Sig site.*









*Pic of standard P226 from Sig site*









As you can see my gun resembles neither.

Question1: What's the grip pattern of my P226

Question2:Will I need special length replacement screws with my new G-10 grips, and if I do where would be the best place to get them? Or are they included with the set when purchased?

See what you can do with this guys...
Jannet


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Definitely not an E2. If you could see an E2 from the side, you would notice that it has a more agressive cut at the top rear of the grip.

Nice 226, though!:mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You appear to have standard P226 (Formerly the P226R). If you still have the box, the model number will be on the sticker on one of the sides. You most likely will not need different screws. Your best bet to get a solid answer is to call the maker of the grips. If screws are needed they must be purchased, they are not usually included.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*My numbers*

Even though I agree it's not a E2 the numbers are not assuring.

*E26R-9-B
(P) P226R ,9 ,NITRON, FIXED, DA/SA*


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

SigDoubleTap said:


> Even though I agree it's not a E2 the numbers are not assuring.
> 
> *E26R-9-B
> (P) P226R ,9 ,NITRON, FIXED, DA/SA*


This is the item number for the E2: E26R-BSS-E2-G, you have a regular 226. According to Sig's website, all 226 models have an "E" as the first digit of the item number.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Great*

Once again I owe you guys. Thanks for your quick and knowledable help.

Jannet


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you do need different screws, TGS would have those as well.


----------

